
Pymc: implements Bayesian statistical models and ﬁtting algorithms - chaostheory
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pymc/
======
jimbokun
Anyone use this? Is it any good? How fast?

------
tdavis
I've got this funny feeling that I could kill _a lot_ of hours learning
this...

------
aneesh
Anyone used similar packages for other languages?

